# Omega bullets



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone have suggestins for Muzzleloader Bullets? I just bought an Omega .50cal.

I've been told Hornady SST's are great but tough to load. What about T/C super glide?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My friend shoots an Omega.

he shoots the SST's and does get good accuracy but had real difficulty getting them down his barrel.

We replaced the supplied sabots, HPH 12's with HPH 24's and his loading problems went away. I just read last week were Shockwave's (same as SST) are being supplied this year with the HPH 24 sabots.

I would suggest that you use 250 grain Shockwave's, with 100 -150 gr. of Pyrodex pellets or 100 gr. loose pyrodex. Triple 7 gave him, and other TC owners, fits with a crud ring it develops at the top of the powder charge making the seating of the next load very difficult.

Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

power belt 295 grain..only thing i found that shoots more consistent is round ball and patch.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Lundy said:


> My friend shoots an Omega.
> 
> he shoots the SST's and does get good accuracy but had real difficulty getting them down his barrel.
> 
> ...


yea.....forget the sabot's they are way to hard to load...i cant suggest anything cause i just got my first muzzle loader and know nothing about them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been shooting muzzle loaders almost exclusively for the last 10 years. There are a lot of good guns available today as compared to just a few years ago. The same goes for bullets and powders, a lot of good choices today.

There is no one magic load that will work in all guns, each gun is different and seems to like it's own individual load for best performance.

If you spend any time on the hunting forums of some to the bigger hunting sites you will find that most guys are shooting some form a sabot bullet load. The reason is terminal bullet performance. The sabots can in some guns be much more difficult to load, but the downrange bullet performance on deer and accuracy are an easily acceptable trade off.

The one pretty common consensus with these guys is a dislike for power belts. They have come to this conclusion through actual hunting and what they term as poor bullet performance on deer. The one and only attribute that makes power belts so popular is the ease of loading. I know there will be many that have have had suitable results with power belts and I'm glad they have,

I have, as has my son, taken more deer with the Barnes Expanders,(knight RedHots are the Barnes bullet also), solid copper bullet that any other. These will shoot through a deer, including bone shoulder hits, with great expansion and almost 100&#37; retained weight. There are not many bullets that can do that.

Tons of choices, all will work well on deer, including power belts, with a well placed shot, at proper velocities and ranges, some just do it much better with the poorly placed shot.

Good luck


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Sabots are only hard to load if you get the wrong one. Long story short, there are great variations in muzzleloader barrels. Trial and error is the only way to get a sabot/bullet combination that fits your particular rifle. That means SHOOTING your gun many times. Look at MMRSABOTS.com for some great information on sabot sizes and loading problems. 

IMHO powerbelts are not worth the plastic wrapper they come in.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I shoot 250 grn shockwaves out of my inline wich is a knight.They load easy and are very accurrate just wonder what they do on a deer.They have black sabots with them. good luck...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a encore, I use the 300gr shockwave and 150 gr of Pyrodex pellets. Never had to chase deer. After three shots with out a pach or brush ran in it you will start having problems with seating the bullet.


----------

